

Announcing Notepad Conf 2014 - toddgardner
http://notepadconf.com

======
jonaldomo
Where is the love for vi and other cli text editors?

------
danielrmoses
I've been practicing my copy/paste for some time. Finally, a venue to show my
skills!

